# comparison problem



## szczezne (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello!!!

I have a big problem. While moving my documents from one pc to an other I have lost one extremly important document for my work. It was a test from the Biggin Hill base from 27 august 1943. The autor of the test was the commander of the base. It was just one page doc. Could anyone help me?


----------



## Holedigger (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm not sure of the question. Are you trying to find the file in one of the two computers or are you looking for someone who might have a copy of this particular text?

If you are searching the two computers for the file and know the name of the file, just put the name of the file you are seeking in the search box and search whichever harddrive it should be on. If you are looking to replace the text by outside source....good luck! But chasing it through the aviation forums is probably the best unless you go right to the Historical library in London.

The Aviation Forum(at Key Publishing is a good source for that kind of data)

Chris


----------



## szczezne (Dec 20, 2006)

Tchanks for the reply. I'm looking for someone who coould help me and send that file to me. I't is very important to me


----------

